# Fiat altered and Willys Jeep JLTOs



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Looking good Kevin... :thumbsup: I have to admit that even the Jeep looks  even though I am not really a fan of that type of vehicle...

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You have MY* attention, Kevin! Those two were well worth the time spent!
LADIES and GENTLEMEN! 2 NEW Grand-slams by KEVIN MASTERS! (here is where the crowd roars)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

How much for the jeep Kev?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> How much for the jeep Kev?


I have been sticking the new stuff on ebay as I get it done .The fiat and jeep and on there now.:thumbsup: http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfrppZ25QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsassZpopcultureshop


----------

